# [Hardware] Mouse Genius 535 - botones programables (CERRADO)

## gsardou

Saludos a todos los foreros:

Ayer le llegó el tiempo de retiro a mi antiguo mouse, y adquirí un mouse Genius Navigator 535 (http://www.genius-europe.com/en/produktdetail.php?ID2=91&ID=24&ID3=315).

El mouse es muy bonito, con sensor láser, ajuste de dpi, botones programables y la posibilidad de almacenar hasta 5 perfiles en su pequeña memoria interna. 

X.org me lo detectó sin problemas.

Pero mi duda es la siguiente:

El mouse permite que todos sus botones se configuren mediante un oscuro software (Agama), que viene incluido en la caja.

Lo curioso (al menos para mi), es que si se modifica la configuración de los botones (por ejemplo desactivandolos), Linux no los detecta. Si se asocia un botón a una tecla, una combinación de teclas, o una macro, Linux detecta la tecla, la combinación de teclas o la macro (nunca se entera de que los datos provienen de un mouse). Todo queda almacenado en el mouse.

Entonces. ¿Alguno conoce algún software nativo para Linux que permita hacer lo mismo? Es decir, programar el mouse y que este almacene los cambios en su memoria interna.

Tengo intenciones de destripar el periférico, para ver su electrónica, pero antes de embarcarme en el maravilloso mundo de la ingeniería inversa, tenía que preguntar   :Wink: Last edited by gsardou on Tue May 04, 2010 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para programar el mouse, la verdad ni idea. Para ver que es lo que escupen los botones programables podrías usar un visor de eventos. El único que conozco es x11-apps/xev. Convertir estos eventos en otros es facil usando por ejemplo x11-misc/lineak (hasta tiene OSD).

Salud!

----------

## gsardou

Hola Inodoro! Gracias por responder tan rápido.

Efectivamente se puede utilizar xev para visualizar la actividad del mouse (de hecho es lo que estoy utilizando).

La cuestión es otra (pongo un ejemplo más claro). Si configuro el botón derecho, para que el sistema detecte la pulsación de la tecla F2, al hacer click; xev detecta la pulsación de F2 o su código equivalente (no vé el "botón 3", o el botón que corresponda).

El software para Windows no asocia determinados botones del mouse con determinadas teclas o macros. Realmente reprograma el mouse, y consigue que este muestre un código de tecla, o un comando, o lo que sea (y lo almacena en la memoria del dispositivo).

Lo que hago por ahora es programar desde Windows determinadas combinaciones y cargarlas en el mouse, para después asignar algún evento en mi Gentoo a dichas combinaciones.

Quería saber si alguno de ustedes conocía alguna aplicacion para "reprogramar" el cacharrito (mi mouse) en Linux.

Nunca había adquirido un mouse con estas características, así que me estoy documentando todo lo que puedo...

Gracias de nuevo, y disculpa si en mi primer comentario no fuí lo suficientemente claro.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## pelelademadera

yo tengo un teclado genius con pad y teclas office y demases... andan solamente las teclas "comunes" las de audio, play stop correo internet y busqueda.. la de messneger,las de office, las de cerrar ventana,maximinzar,visor de imagenes bloquear pantalla y el keypad no andan... no las pude mapear ni nada.... es un punto devil de linux para mi todo ese tema. el soporte de dispositivos es muy bueno, anda practicamente todo, pero los teclados, y controles remotos, te vuelven loco. ahora me entero de los mouse....

----------

## gsardou

Coincido contigo Pelelademadera. A veces algunos periféricos suelen dar problemas en GNU/Linux (sobre todo si tienen alguna funcionalidad no-estandar).

Con respecto al motivo de esta entrada, y teniendo en cuenta que ya pasaron algunos días; doy la cuestión por cerrada. No pude encontrar ningún programa que me permita programar el mouse en forma nativa (a ver si Genius se pone las pilas, y desarrolla algo para nosotros)..

El paso siguiente es ver la cuestión desde la perspectiva de la ingeniería inversa (ya destripé el mouse y estuve mirando la circuitería).

El mouse cuenta con una eeprom programable (aparentemente idéntica a la que poseen los Logitech G5). Existen varias aplicaciones que podrían permitirme copiar y desensamblar el código, pero me parece que por ahora quedará como proyecto pendiente  :Rolling Eyes:  .

Gracias a todos por su valioso tiempo  :Wink:  .

----------

